# Works well thus far



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

Hmmm SOunds like KRYLON Easy Tack. I use it all the time. It's called repositionable glue.


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

Super77 will dry eventually. Even within an hour it will become much harder to remove the whole sheet. If you leave a sheet glued for a week be prepared to wet it and use a razor or scraper to pry it off.

I have used this for all kinds of stuff. I redid the upholstery in my 66 nova with that as the primary adhesive for cloth to the hardboard, mdf, and foam bases for door panels, arm rests, dashboard, rear deck. After several years I noticed no delamination or signs of it weakening. About the only complaint I have is to watch where it goes, because it sticks to everything


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I use 3M77 to adhere sandpaper to glass plated for sharpening.dry it works very well. Water however will loosen it, and it's not too difficult to replace a worn sheet.

3M90 is much more permanent. If you use this adhesive you will have difficulty removing the paper from the glass


----------



## JMatt (Mar 2, 2009)

Super 77 rocks. On the directions, for removing things later, I think you are suppose to spray the surface, let it dry for a while then apply the other surface. I have never tested that theory. I've used it on my CNC to 'boost' the holding power of carpet tape but still allow me to 'pop' the piece off my router's table.

Good stuff.


----------

